# Adapter, um 2 Monitore an 1 Grafikkarte anzuschliessen?



## megapreisbrecher (29. Dezember 2006)

Gibt es Adapter, um 2 Monitore an 1 Grafikkarte anzuschliessen?

Ich würde mir gerne noch einen 2. Monitor kaufen, habe das schonmal gesehen dass das geht und man dann quasi beide nutzen kann?

Weiß jemand wie ich ohne meinen PC öffnen zu müssen schauen kann wie die Grafikkarte genau heißt?


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Dezember 2006)

Du solltest dir vielleicht mal von Matrox das Gerät "Dualhead2go" ansehen.


----------



## megapreisbrecher (29. Dezember 2006)

Damit wäre dann meine jetzige Grafikkarte aber überflüssig oder?


----------



## Seelax (29. Dezember 2006)

nein, das splitte das Ausgangssignal nur so auf, dass du 2 Monitore anschließen kannst

siehe hier: http://www.hartware.de/review_538.html


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (29. Dezember 2006)

Geh doch einfach auf Ebay und tipp mal ein "Monitor Y Kabel"

Da bekommst du die billigste und schnellste Methode raus


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

in der Regel brauchst du bloß im Gerätemanager zu gucken, wie deine Grafikkarte heißt, oder brauchst du noch mehr Details?

Sonst kannst es auch so machen, wenn du Windows XP hast, dann klickst aufn Desktop

-- Rechte Maustaste ---> Eigenschaften
-- Reiter Einstellungen 
-- Auf Button erweitert klicken
-- Dann auf Reiter Grafikkarte gehen. 

Da stehts auch noch mal.


----------

